# «الخطوط الجوية الكويتية»



## مهندس طيار (22 يونيو 2007)

صرح المهندس عبدالله نشمي العنزي رئيس مركز اعمال الهندسة والتدريب ومدير الهندسة الاقليمي للمحطات الخارجية في مؤسسة «الخطوط الجوية الكويتية» بأن لدى المؤسسة محطات مناولة ذاتية في دبي، أبوظبي، عمان، دمشق، بيروت، جدة، القاهرة، الاسكندرية، ترافندروم، بومباي، لندن وأيضا بانكوك. وأكد أن في هذه المحطات يقوم طاقم عمل «الخطوط الجوية الكويتية» بتقديم خدمات الصيانة الأولية للطائرات التابعة لـ «الخطوط الجوية الكويتية» أثناء فترات الترانزيت في المحطات المشار اليها، وفي بعض هذه المحطات يقوم طاقم العمل بتقديم الخدمات نفسها لشركات طيران اخرى».
وذكر العنزي ان قدرات طاقم الهندسة في «الخطوط الجوية الكويتية» تغطي الطائرات التالية: (بوينغ: B747, B777, B737، ايرباص: عائلة A320, A310, A300، وأيضا A340-600 - A340-300, A300).
وقال انه اضافة إلى شهادة EASA PART 145، فإن دائرة الهندسة في «الخطوط الجوية الكويتية» تحمل عدد 44 اعترافا من العديد من السلطات وشركات الطيران، موضحا ان لدى دائرة الهندسة، 104 عقود صيانة في دولة الكويت والمحطات المشار اليها أعلاه، والتي تخدم المؤسسة من خلالها 44 عميلا. وأشار العنزي إلى ان ايرادات هذه العقود يتوقع ان تصل إلى أكثر من 7 ملايين دولار في هذه السنة المالية من المحطات الخارجية فقط، الامر الذي سيجعل اجمالي الايرادات المتوقعة للصيانة من الكويت والمحطات الخارجية بمقدار 19 مليون دولار تقريبا.
والمح العنزي إلى ان محطات المناولة الذاتية الهندسية في «الخطوط الجوية الكويتية» تخدم سنويا نحو 5.9 ألف حركة للطائرات التابعة للخطوط الكويتية وما يتجاوز 25 ألف حركة لطائرات شركات أخرى.
وذكر ان اقامة مركز الاعمال في دبي ولد مصادر مختلفة للايرادات حيث انه يقدم خدمات استشارية تم بالفعل توفيرها لثلاثة عملاء مختلفين, جنبا إلى تدريب لشركات طيران ومنظمات مختلفة، مشيرا إلى انه وصل عدد الدورات التي قدمها المركز على مدى العامين الماضيين نحو 55 دورة في مجالات فنية وتجارية وادارية مختلفة. وأكد ان احد أكبر انجازات دائرة الهندسة التابعة للخطوط الكويتية الحصول على موافقة سلطة الطيران المدني في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة للقيام بأنشطة صيانة أولية على طائرات الإمارات المسجلة في مطار دبي الدولي لأنواع الطائرات، مــــن طراز B737, A320. وفي هذا الاطار، قال العنزي ان مركز اعمال الهندسة والتدريب وقع عقدا لتأهيل الخطوط الجوية الليبية بالكامل، اضافة إلى توقيع عقود لتأهيل 45 مهندسا سعوديا في الرياض وجدة، وتأهيل مهندسين للخطوط الجوية المغربية والسيلانية، اضافة إلى عقد دورات تنشيطية لمهندسين في الخطوط الجوية السورية.



«الخطوط الجوية الكويتية»



تم الإعلان عن تأسيس شركة الخطوط الجوية الكويتية برأسمال قدره مليونا روبية «150 ألف دينار كويتي» في مارس عام 1945.
واستخدمت طائرات CD - 3 لتسيير رحلات إلى بيروت والقدس ودمشق وعبدان. وبحلول عام 1955 كانت شركة الطيران الجديدة تواجه مصاعب مالية، ما دفع الحكومة إلى تقديم المساعدة عن طريق تملك 50 في المئة من أسهم الشركة، ونتيجة ذلك تضاعف رأسمال الشركة وتم تغيير اسمها إلى مؤسسة الخطوط الجوية الكويتية. وفي عام 1960، تأسست شركة طيران ثانية تحت اسم شركة الطيران عبر العالم العربي، وتحولت إلى منافس قوي لـ الخطوط الجوية الكويتية في سوق محدودة جداً في حجمها آنذاك. وفي ظل هذه الظروف قام المساهمون في المؤسسة في مايو 1962 ببيع اسهمهم للحكومة. وظلت شركة الطيران الأخرى تعمل حتى ابريل 1964 عندما اشترتها الحكومة وأضافت طائراتها الأربع إلى اسطول الخطوط الجوية الكويتية.
ودخلت مؤسسة الخطوط الجوية الكويتية عصر الطيران النفاث في عام 1962 عندما استأجرت طائرة كوميت c - 4 أول طائرة ركاب مزودة بمحركات نفاثة في العالم. وبحلول عام 1964 كانت المؤسسة اشترت طائرة كوميت خاصة بها وتوسعت شبكة مؤسسة الخطوط الجوية الكويتية بسرعة، وبدأت رحلات منتظمة إلى لندن ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع. الا ان طائرات الكوميت لم تكن بمقدورها تلبية الطلب المتزايد على السفر جواً، وبات واضحاً ان هناك حاجة لطائرات نفاثة أكبر حجماً. وتم تدريجياً اخراج طائرات كوميت وترايدنت من الخدمة واستعملت المؤسسة ثلاث طائرات بوينغ 707 في نوفمبر 1968 ومع بداية عام 1978 كان للمؤسسة اسطول من الطائرات. جميعها بوينغ 707، وفي شهر اغسطس 1978 دخلت الكويتية عصر الطائرات العريضة الهيكل بتسلمها لأول طائرتين بوينغ B747 - 200 وأضيفت طائرة ثالثة في عام 1979، وأتاحت هذه الطائرات امكانية توسيع شبكة خطوطها إلى نيويورك غرباً ومانيلا شرقاً.
واستمرت عملية تحديث الأسطول وتم تسلم اربع طائرات B747 - 200 في 1980/1981 ولم يعد استعمال طائرات 707. بحلول تلك المرحلة مجدياً اقتصادياً بسبب الارتفاع الهائل في اسعار الوقود، وتم استبدالها بجيل جديد من الطائرات ذات المحركين، التي كانت أقل ضجيجاً وأكثر اقتصادية في استهلاك الوقود، وتسلمت المؤسسة ثماني طائرات من ايرباص A300- 600A310 عامي 1983 و1984 وفي عام 1986 انضمت ثلاث طائرات بوينغ R767- 200ER إلى اسطول المؤسسة. وحتى 2 اغسطس 1990 كانت مؤسسة الخطوط الجوية الكويتية تستخدم اسطولاً من 21 طائرة، تقوم برحلات إلى 42 محطة في 35 بلداً في آسيا، أفريقيا، أوروبا وأميركا الشمالية.
وكانت هذا الطائرات تنقل ما يتجاوز 1.5 مليون مسافر و50000 طن من الحمولات سنوياً. كما كانت خدمات المؤسسة في العالم مدعومة ببنية أساسية متكاملة تضم مرافق شاملة: للهندسة والتدريب والحجز والتموين. وفي 2 اغسطس 1990، أقدم العراق على غزو الكويت، وقام الغزاة بنهب وتدمير منشآت الكويتية و15 من طائراتها.
ولكن تمت اعادة بناء المؤسسة بعد تحرير الكويت، ووضعت خطة أساسية لتوسيع عملياتها في ارجاء العالم. وفي اطار خطة تجديد وتحديث الأسطول قامت «الكويتية» بتسلم سبع عشرة طائرة جديدة من الطرازات المختلفة، ويشمل اسطول المؤسسة حالياً الطائرات التالية: ثلاث طائرات A320 - 200S وثلاث طائرات A310 - 300S وخمس طائرات A300 - 605RS وأربع طائرات A340 - 300S وطائرتين B777 ليصبح عدد الطائرات في اسطول الخطوط الجوية الكويتية 17 طائرة مجهزة بأحدث وسائل التسلية والترفيه، وبحمد الله اعادت الخطوط الجوية الكويتية بناء اسطولها وهيكلها التنظيمي وشبكة خطوطها لتغطي اكثر من ست وأربعين مدينة منتشرة حول العالم، وقد حققت كل ذلك وهي تعزز التزامها بتقديم أفضل الخدمات وتوفر أكبر قسط ممكن من الرعاية لزبائنها، ومازالت السلامة تمثل المرتبة الأولى بين أولوياتها.



محمد اللنجاوي: غرفة عمليات متحركة لمواجهة أي حادث داخلي وحتى 8 كيلومترات خارج مطار دبي


في اطار التعامل السريع والفوري مع أي حادث طيران محتمل، انشأت سلطة الطيران المدني في مطار دبي، غرفة عمليات متحركة، تعد بمثابة مركز لإدارة الازمات والكوارث، هي عبارة عن مركبات صنعت محلياً للتعامل مع أي حادث أو عارض ضمن نطاق المطار، أوخـــــارجه لمسافة 8 كيـــــلومترات.
وقال مدير عام إدارة السلامة والكوارث في دائرة الطيران المدني في دبي محمد اللنجاوي، الذي رافق فريقا اعلاميا كويتيا بجولة تعريف على غرفة العمليات المتحركة وملحقاتها، ان المركبة الرئيسية تضم غرفة اجتماعات لـ 10 - 14 شخصا، وهي مجهزة بكل ما يلزم للبقاء خارج المطار لمدة اسبوع، اضافة إلى قدرة أجهزتها على التعامل مع الطائرات، إذ بإمكانها ان تأخذ وضعية «غرفة مفاوضات» في حال وقعت عملية خطف طائرة.
ويوضح ان غرفة العمليات الرئيسية والتي يبلغ ثمنها نحو مليون ونصف مليون ريال، وتضم أجهزة GSM وثريا اضافة إلى القنوات التلفزيونية، تدخلت في 3 حوادث طائرات، لكن في عارض الطائرة الكويتية التي حولت من مطار دبي إلى مطار رأس الخيمة «فقد أرسلنا مركبة عمليات أصغر للتعامل مع العارض»، مشيرا إلى «فنيي الخطوط الجوية الكويتية كانوا سبقونا إلى المطار»، مشيدا بالتعاون الوثيق معهم.
ويتابع اللنجاوي ان غرفة العمليات لديها مستويات انذار عدة لتقييم الحادث أو العارض ومدى خطورته، الأحمر والأخضر والبرتقالي، وتعمل بالتنسيق مع لجنة الطوارئ في مطار دبي، ومنها الدفاع المدني، وغرفة القيادة، والسيطرة ودائرة الصحة، اضافة إلى ان هناك لجنة تجتمع دورياً كل ثلاثة أشهر.
وتتبع غرفة العمليات المتحركة مركبة للانارة والتزود بالوقود، ومركبة لتفتيش الحقائب في مكان منعزل، اضافة الى غرفة تفتيش منعزلة للنساء، وسيارة اطفاء متطورة.
ويوضح اللنجاوي ان سلطات مطار دبي، اعتمدت مطار دالاس كمثال لاختبار مثل هذه المركبات، «رغم ان متطلباتنا بعيدة عن متطلبات مطار دالاس، لكنه كان النموذج»



الشهادات التي حصلت عليها «الكويتية»

• شهادة هيئة الطيران الفيديرالية FAR
• شهادة منظمة الطيران الأوروبية المشتركة JAR
• المركز الأول في مجال وسائل الراحة (مؤسسة انبورد سيرفيس الأميركية) عام 2003
• المركز الأول في مجال خدمة طاقم الضيافة انبورد سيرفيس عام 2003.
• المركز الأول في مجال قوائم التموين الغذائية انبورد سيرفيس عام 2003
• المركز الثاني في مجال الخدمات المتعلقة بوسائل الترفيه انبورد سيرفيس عام 2003
• المركز الثاني في مجال إجراءات الأمن والسلامة انبورد سيرفيس عام 2003
• المركز الثالث في مجال وسائل الراحة انبورد سيرفيس عام 2003
• الجائزة العامة على مجمل خدمات «الخطوطة الجوية الكويتية» انبورد سيرفيس عام 2004
• الجائزة الماسية (الأولى) في قطاع خدمات التغذية عن خدمتها المتعلقة بتقديم وجبات خاصة للأطفال انبورد سيرفيس عام 2004
• الجائزة الماسية (الأولى) في قطاع الترفيه والتسلية عن خدمتها المتميزة في توفير أجهزة دي في دي لركاب الدرجة الأولى انبورد سيرفيس عام 2004
• الجائزة الماسية (الأولى) في قطاع الاحتراف البشري انبورد سيرفيس عام 2004
• الجائزة الماسية (الأولى) نظير تمتع طاقم مضيفيها على طائراتها بقدرات الاتصال العالية من خلال اجادة اللغات العالمية انبورد سيفريس عام 2004
• الجائزة الماسية (الأولى) في قطاع الزي انبورد عام 2004
• الجائزة الماسية (الأولى) في قطاع السلامة على الطائرة من خلال خدمتها المتعلقة بتقديم طواقم وأدوات أكل آمنة تنفيذا للتوصيات الدولية المتعلقة بالتحصين ضد الهجمات الارهابية انبورد سيرفيس عام 2004
• الجائزة الياقوتية (الثالثة) في قطاع وسائل الراحة عن خدمتها المتمثلة بتقديم الصحف العربية والعالمية إلى الركاب انبورد سيرفيس عام 2004.
• الجائزة الياقوتية (الثالثة) في قطاع المعدات عن خدمتها المتمثلة بتوفير صانعة القهوة التي تقدم قهوة «كوستا» انبورد سيرفيس عام 2004
• الجائزة الياقوتية (الثالثة) في قطاع الخدمات العامة على الطائرة من خلال تقديم دليل اجراءات تقديم الخدمة وهي تتعلق بدليل ارشادي حول كيفية تقديم ووضع الطعام في مكانه المناسب انبورد سيرفيس عام 2004
• شهادة الـ IOSA المتعلقة بالسلامة التشغيلية من الـ IATA
• الجائزة الذهبية كأفضل شركة طيران في الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا في معرض سوق السفير الكبير في دبي.
• شهادة «منظمة سلامة الطيران الأوروبي» EASA 147 والخاصة بتدريب وتأهيل مهندسي المؤسسة العاملين في مجال صيانة اسطول الطائرات في فبراير الماضي، ما يؤكد المستوى الرفيع للتدريب الفني الهندسي ويدعم مستوى السلامة التشغيلية في صيانة طائرات المؤسسة، اضافة إلى مواكبة الاشتراطات المعمول بها دوليا للتشغيل ما ينعكس ايجابا على مستوى السلامة ويضع المؤسسة في مستوى يليق بطموحاتها وتطلعاتها المستقبلية ويدعم الاقتصاد الوطني الكويتي.
• شهادة نظام إدارة الجودة الايزو 2000/9001 ISO، بعد اجتياز المؤسسة الاشتراطات المطلوبة ضمن برنامج متكامل تم تنفيذه خلال 24 شهرا، وتم اعتماده من قبل معهد الجودة الكندي QMI - CANADA الممثلة لمنظمة الايزو وبإشراف شركة الخبرات الدولية للاستشارات GEC. والحصول على هذه الشهادة العالمية يعد بمنزلة اللبنة الأولى لاحداث تغيير شامل ومتكامل لتلبية احتياجات العملاء المتغيرة.


----------



## TURBOFAN (25 يونيو 2007)

شركه رائده فعلا
نامل ان نرى شركات عربيه اخرى على نفس المسار


----------

